# IBS, Celexa & Trazadone



## wendyj.usa (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi,I am new to this group and need some help. Firstly, I am 25 years old and have sleeping problems, maybe a little anxiety which has never been treated.I am hoping someone can help me. My doctor diagnosed me with IBS today and said that I should stop taking the Trazadone and start on Celexa. I don't have problems falling asleep, I just don't go into a deep enough sleep, that's why I'm on Trazadone. I am wondering what Celexa has to do with IBS. Isn't Celexa for depression? I am far from depressed! Also, he didn't really give me anything for the IBS. What can I do to make it go away. I have been taking Citracel and have a bowl movement every other day so this isn't a problem. I guess I just don't understand why I have it. It only started a week ago. It feels like I am about to get my period (this is the only way I can describe the feeling). It's not really a bad pain, just really uncomfortable. Am I eating the wrongs foods or something? I am so confused because I don't want to stoptaking the Trazadone because they are working fine, however, we are trying to have a baby. I mentioned this to my doctor and he told me to take Celexa. I thought that you couldn't take Celexa when you are pregnant. I would appreciate anyones advice or help. Thank you so much in advance.Wendy


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Celexa (Citalopram) is an antidepressant. It may allow you to have a good nightï¿½s sleep. It usually takes 4 to 6 weeks to work, but may help sleeping sooner. I donï¿½t know.I found this, ï¿½Citalopram is in the FDA pregnancy category C. This means that it is not known whether citalopram will harm an unborn baby. Do not take citalopram without first talking to your doctor if you are pregnant. Citalopram passes into breast milk and may affect a nursing infant. Do not take citalopram without first talking to your doctor if you are breast-feeding a baby.ï¿½I used to take Trazodone for sleep. Maybe a slight increase in it would help. It is an old antidepressant used now mostly for sleep problems.I found this, ï¿½Trazodone is in the FDA pregnancy category C. This means that it is not known whether trazodone will harm an unborn baby. Do not take this medication without first talking to your doctor if you are pregnant. It is not known whether trazodone passes into breast milk. Do not take trazodone without first talking to your doctor if you are breast-feeding a baby.ï¿½There is an antidepressant that is know to be the safest when pregnant. It may be Celexa or something else. I'm not sure any medication is safe when pregnant.Check with your Gyn Specialist. Let us know what happens.







Vikee


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey Wendy,Many doctors prescribe anti-depressents (especially the SSRIs-which is what Celexa, Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, etc.. are) for IBS. because of their calming effects on the gut. The majority of your body's seretonin lives in your gut, and when those are out of balance it can cause IBS. SSRIs work to level out your seretonin levels (I sound like a commercial)Your doctor probobly gave you the Celexa also for your anxiety, which can cause a lot of D. I would ask your to explain the relationship between Anti-depressents and IBS. AND know there are side effects to every drug.If you just started feeling sick a week ago, I would first try doing things like adjusting your diet, removing certain things like lactose products, wheat, spicey foods, etc. Make sure you cook all your vegetables well, avoid roughage/ uncooked veggies. Drink lots of warm water. test different foods and see what you are sensitive too. You might also try taking acidopholis once a day or just eat some yogurt daily. These are the good bacteria that live in your gut that aide digestion. Also, if you are having a D attack you could try encoted peppermint tablets. They help calm things down.Could your Trazedone be upsetting your stomach do you think?I would really also focus on curbing your anxiety somehow, this can't be helping the situation. Maybe see a councilor, practice some relaxation excersizes/ meditation, excersize more, etc...Usually when you get diagnosed with IBS, they rule out a bunch of other things first. Did they do that for you? Stool testing, x rays, colonoscopy, etc...I am not a doctor, but these are just some of my thoughts.Good luck girl! You aren't alone!


----------

